# Do goats make good lawn mowers?



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

I have been thinking of getting a goat or two instead of a new lawn mower. I don't have alot of lawn really and don't really want a lawn mower. I have two kids(people kids) so I guess they would need to be friendly goats. I also live on the outskirts of a small town so I'll have to ok this with the town, don't think it will be a problem though. Do goats make alot of noice, or just when they are lonely.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

sheep are better


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree. Sheep are probably better lawn mowers as they are more prone to stay where you put them, they're generally, at least a little quieter, and like to graze as oppose to browse. Goats will not only eat the grass, but every single plant or bush you have.


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok good to know...I'd consider sheep to. The only reason I was thinking goats is because I would like a milk goat or two later on.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

You can milk sheep if you get the right variety. The Hair breeds of sheep are easier to care for than wool sheep and usually have ok udders.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Goats are browsers, not grazers.

Quite honestly, since having free range chickens, geese, and ducks we rarely have to mow and weed wacking is a thing of the past as well.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

mini horses they will even leave the exaust in one neat corner


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh good ideas...now i'm gonna have trouble deciding what animals to get 
I also have a large fox den by my lot, is this going to be a big problem? Well not for the mini horse I guess..


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Geese are excellent lawn mowers and natural fertilizers. But also loud, and sometimes aggressive, and depending on the size of lawn you may need a lot of them. What about a mini-Donkey? They're known for being barnyard protectors, to boot. And then you can post pictures and allow me to live vicariously through you because I want one, but haven't made the leap yet. LOL!


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

awe...mini donkey...this is going to be difficult!


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

My sheep won't climb trees or stand to knock them down, but will eat browse, berry bushes, small trees, etc just as a goat would. My chinese geese ate just grass but were really loud, really.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Goats are not much for lawnmowing - at all - not a good choice - lol - they will let the grass grow up around them and cry for browse -


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

My goats will walk right through the yard to get to my flowers & bushes if I'm not careful! Not much running around loose here in the late spring & summer!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

AGreed, sheep for lawnmowing. There is a reason the cattle ranchers and sheep herders had it in for each other...my one sheep has the goat pasture down to like an inch tall in the summer, I need to let everyone out for more food. The goats like weeds, leaves, etc instead. ALSO: AZALEAS: DEATHLY to goats. Make sure you "goat and sheep proof" your yard before setting any one loose in there .


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sheep...for lawns...Goats are escape artist and eat everything except grass.
But I am prejudice...I love sheep...LOL


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Google "Baby doll sheep" and you'll be hooked. 

I want, I want.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

cjb said:


> Google "Baby doll sheep" and you'll be hooked.
> 
> I want, I want.


Thats what I raise, and they are priceless!
My MIL wanted me to raise goats..LOL because she does along with half the population in Texas...LOL


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

cjb said:


> Google "Baby doll sheep" and you'll be hooked.
> 
> I want, I want.


Oh great, I had to fall for it didn't I.

If I get sheep, I'm going to be practical and get Gulf Coast Sheep. Really. I am. Not those adorable stuffed animal cutesy-wootsy.. willpower fading... nooooo. OMG I want I want I want!

-Sonja


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I want FinnSheep. Black and White ones... lots of 'em.

But also a miniature donkey, so that's still my vote. Get a miniature donkey and start posting pictures already!!! LOL!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

cjb said:


> Google "Baby doll sheep" and you'll be hooked.


Cliff, you are EVIL! And I FELL for your sweet, conniving ways and did, indeed, Google "Babydoll sheep" and....

Oh, you evil, treacherous, seductive, tempter of a man, you! 

Where do I GET them?


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL...I'm so very glad I asked for advice!!! Thanx everyone 
So its between Baby doll sheep and the mini donkey....hmmm....maybe both??


----------



## walkswithgoats (Feb 21, 2011)

goats are browsers. nibble, walk, nibble, walk,... and they instinctively eat whats shoulder high because eating down at the ground where their goat berries are ups their chances of getting sick/worms/etc.

i would go with sheep if you want a manacured lawn ;D
good luck!


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I've found sheep kind of decimate land though - which I know sheep folks may not agree with, but they really seem to do so, to me. . .
(I'm a 100% goat person) - haa haa - but I've always said only Babydoll sheep could convince me to own one. . . 

Now, I recommend a pair of mini Donkeys - I have them, too and love them:


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I would get the mini horse. It can be by itself. Donkeys should go in pairs so you may need a larger area which you may have. My mini horse likes to poop in one spot, as mentioned in an above thread. Geese will poop all over. Sheep will poop all over and it is clumpy and they graze the grass really short. Goats have tidy pellets but not good grazers. wandering dogs may go after the sheep and goats unless the fence is really good.
I may be wrong but I've been lead to believe that donkeys can be more vocal than a horse.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, donkeys are obnoxiously loud - lol - it is true.


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

Hahaha....I could just imagine the compaints I'd have.
I'm swayed toward the mini horse now.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm still drooling over Babydoll Sheep.


----------



## Hank (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't see a problem here! Just get one of each!!!
And then post lots of pictures for the rest of us.

Hank
http://www.doublemfarmandchuckwagon.webs.com


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

What is your budget? I think those babydoll sheep are unbearably cute, but I think they tend to be pricey (at least in my area). Ditto with mini-donks or mini horses.

Geese make excellent lawnmowers and would be a good option if you are on a budget. Downside is, they tend to be noisy, and they poop everywhere. Of course, the poop isn't all that noxious if they are eating mostly grass.

Heck, even chickens and turkeys are good lawnmowers. Everywhere I have chickens, we don't have a spot of grass left! We've had to fence off part of our property so that the grass can come back.

As the others said, goats tend not to eat much grass but will mow down every bush, flower, and tree on your property.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

I would have never recommende goats as lawn mowers. Until now, a few years ago we had goats on about a acre lot and had to mow the lot everyother mowing of the yards. We have recently got a few goats, and they will be no mowing the lot this year, glad we will be able to run them on a couple more acres. I never seen goats graze like these do. They are boer- boerX. Sure am glad to see them grazing like that with this high gas, may have to fence in the yard. HAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

If I ever had sheep I would have Painted Desert sheep. They are so pretty. http://www.lazyjvranch.com/mypaintedsheep.html

Baby Dolls are cute too.


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

Ohhh Painted desert sheep are very nice!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

My Boer goats graze just fine- they also eat up a lot of the weeds that the horses leave behind and keep the fence line neat as a pin. They do not eat to the ground like the horses do, which is good. But if they were allowed access to the fruit trees or most shrubs, they would strip them.
I agree that you need good fencing for most goats- except for my fat, lazy girls. It would be just tooooo much trouble for them to leave their cushy home. Lay in the sun, get a drink, eat a half hour or so, lay in the sun...........


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

*sigh* I really wanted a goat......Does anyone tether their goats, or is that mean.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh, please do not get a goat and tie it out - there are so many ways that can go wrong unless you're supervising the whole time.


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

ya thats what I was worried about...I have seen it done before but didn't know if it was a good idea.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

CaliannG said:


> I'm still drooling over Babydoll Sheep.


Hahaha Sorry!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

cjb said:


> Hahaha Sorry!


No you are NOT sorry, you evil enabler, you!  I can tell by that maniacal laugh that you are not even a BIT repentant.

That's okay! I'll show you! My DH says that next year, I can have a starter flock of Babydoll Sheep.  Neener, neener, neener!


----------

